# Legalish sort of question.



## Thou Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

How do you seek advice on the precise meaning and legal interpretation of your state's laws on what kinds of written pornography violate regulations on obscenity or endangerment of a child? I have a number of questions regarding the wording of the statutes.

I would like to avoid retaining a lawyer, as I don't have the funds for that.

FWIW, I'm pretty sure none of my work violates any Federal laws of the USA (as in the "patently offensive" clause of the Federal obscenity statute).

Also FWIW, I have not been charged with any crime, nor am I aware of any investigation into my work. This isn't an "Oh shit, what do I do now?" thread so much as "What lines should I be aware of, so as to avoid crossing them?"


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 11, 2010)

I think I'm interpreting this wrong.... *shutters, tail between his legs*


----------



## Thou Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I think I'm interpreting this wrong.... *shutters, tail between his legs*


I'm honestly curious about the way you interpret this.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty much, any scene with nudity or anything more than kissing is too much for kids.


----------



## Thou Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pretty much, any scene with nudity or anything more than kissing is too much for kids.


Noted, thanks.


----------

